# URIs for URI Launching items



## SammaelAkuma (Jan 22, 2016)

This is an expansion on this thread

*Pre-requisites*

URI Launcher
Knowledge of URI Schemas

Now, if you haven't already, download URI Launcher. 

For most MS Settings subitems, the schema goes like so 

 ms-settings-bluetooth:
 ms-settings-mobilehotspot:

Seeing a pattern yet? It's ms-settings-<item name in lowercase without spaces>

So far, those are the only items that I've added to my URI Launcher.

Since I'm unable to know all of the possible URIs that MSFT uses in Windows 10 Mobile or below, I implore other users here to reply below with URIs they know of or ones they use themselves and I will attempt to edit this OP with an updated list as it grows.


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 23, 2016)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/equaliser-pinned-to-start and others apps from store with uri definitions.

EDIT: *uri* can be launched from edge.


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 13, 2016)

HKCU\Software\Classes 
There are a lot of uri definition.


----------



## pelopidass (Dec 28, 2016)

Can this URI Launcher parse URL and open the right app automatically? Like YouTube links to MyTube, Facebook to Facebook app.


----------



## winphouser (Dec 28, 2016)

@SammaelAkuma https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/uwp/launch-resume/launch-settings-app


----------



## augustinionut (May 12, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> HKCU\Software\Classes
> There are a lot of uri definition.

Click to collapse




They gone on build 10.0.15213.0
This may be the reason why this command in edge    *ms-cortana://Reactive/?StartMode=Reactive&ListeningMode=True
* result in this command *ms-cortana//Reactive/?StartMode=Reactive&ListeningMode=True* and don"t execute.


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Aug 11, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> They gone on build 10.0.15213.0
> This may be the reason why this command in edge    *ms-cortana://Reactive/?StartMode=Reactive&ListeningMode=True
> * result in this command *ms-cortana//Reactive/?StartMode=Reactive&ListeningMode=True* and don"t execute.

Click to collapse



OMG thank you for this sooo much for posting this! I was looking for a way to launch cortana in listening mode for my app!

This Uri does work in the Creators Update by the way


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 11, 2017)

And the app is.......?


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Aug 11, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> And the app is.......?

Click to collapse



Track Goals: https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9NBLGGH52RSB


----------

